# :hmm: what is the purpose of the cut in the fork on some tube style Slingshots



## machine932 (Nov 2, 2013)

:hmm: ,What is the purpose of the cut in the fork on some tube style Slingshots, like the one on the left in this photo. not my photo but you get the idea

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_1360/gallery_9170_1360_2124795.jpg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

To put the tubes through otherwise you couldnt use a pre made set.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It's for looped tubes. To put the tube on the forks You stretch the tube and work it throgh the slot on the sides. Then some cove the slot with a silicon gromit or simaler item. It makes it for fast band changes.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

As has been said and also its a PITA with out them


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

yup! and those are my Walnut Cupuchin Cousins!

I use it for pseudo tapered looped tubes.





  








Band of Cousins




__
Metropolicity


__
Nov 10, 2013


----------



## machine932 (Nov 2, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> yup! and those are my Walnut Cupuchin Cousins!
> 
> I use it for pseudo tapered looped tubes.


well they are very nice! are bands better then tubes? I built one with bands "my first one" and it shoots awsome so nice to shoot, hard to get the thermaband gold where I live, so I uset Resist-a-band blue not supper powerfull I dubbled them up. but I can get tubing no problem from fishing stores, what type of tubing are you using


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

machine932 said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > yup! and those are my Walnut Cupuchin Cousins!
> ...


I find the bands more reliable and easier to sight. It's TBG. The tubing is Dankung 1842 looped at the end (about 2.5")


----------



## machine932 (Nov 2, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> machine932 said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


PM sent

L


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

its so you can put on premade looped tubes


----------

